# WUAUCLT.EXE - What Is This And Why Is It Sucking Up All My Memory?



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello,

I'm working on a Dell Dimension running XP Home. 

In the Task Manager "Processes" window, it shows WUAUCLT.EXE taking up almost ALL of the available memory.

I have already disabled Automatic Updates both via the Properties menu and via msconfig/services. So I'm pretty sure it's disabled.

This memory suck is causing the desktop to take upwards of 10 minutes to refresh (for the icons and taskbar to appear) on bootup.

What gives?


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

It is possible that this is a virus program if it is not running from the C:\Windows\System32 folder. Follow these *5 steps* and then post a HjackThis log in the HJT section. If they say you are clean post back in here.

BMR777


----------

